# confused



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone give me some info about visa time scales,We have had our papers in since august 2011. Not had any feed back from immigration,we are on a sponcered visa our son is a resident of nz and our other son is emmigerating in oct this year ,any veiws will be a great help.thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sponsored parent processing times are about 24 months... You've got a little over a year to go.


----------

